# Color of convertible top frame assembly.



## Popof4 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm restoring a '67 GTO convertible . The top is black and the top framework is also black. 
The customer is changing body colors and he wants to go with a white top. From the factory, with a white top, was the convertible top frame assembly black, white or the body color?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Popof4,

I believe they are only black. The underside of the top is black regardless of the external color.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

never seen anything buy black on any color, sure it was the only choice.
if doing a restomod car why not try something new? might look cool


----------

